# Plant id please?



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

What plant is this?
http://82.183.138.227/defblog/pictures/picture1559.jpg
http://82.183.138.227/defblog/pictures/picture1558.jpg


----------



## Trebol-a (Dec 6, 2004)

Eusterallils stellata or Pogostemom stellata


----------



## shalu (Oct 1, 2004)

Pogostemom stellatus 'broad leaf', I think.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

shalu said:


> Pogostemom stellatus 'broad leaf', I think.


I agree with this.


----------

